

China launches strict new Internet controls - calebgilbert
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2010/02/23/financial/f091003S40.DTL&tsp=1

======
calebgilbert
Nutty:

"China's technology ministry moved to tighten controls on Internet use
Tuesday, saying individuals who want to operate Web sites must first meet in
person with regulators."

